# Home Theater Shack Sponsors AXPONA 2013



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

AXPONA 2013 marks the 4th annual Audio Expo, this time to take place in Chicago, an event that Home Theater Shack is proud to attach our name to. Joe Alexander (ALMFamily) will be attending and reporting on the show and providing a few Home Theater Shack t-shirts to attendees. Sonnie is also trying to make plans to attend.

Previous successful audio expos launched by AXPONA (Audio Expo North America) since their launch in 2009, were in New York City, Atlanta and Jacksonville. This year the event is offering over 100 exhibit rooms, on 5 floors, collectively having over 70 display tables with the latest in turntables, loudspeakers, computer audio, accessories and more.

Choosing the perfect venue was no small task. Over 20 venues were visited before deciding on the DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel Chicago O'Hare Airport - Rosemont, IL.

"The hotel was chosen due to the potential quality sound it could produce."

The event opens publicly on Friday, March 8th at 1:00 p.m., however, those who purchase tickets in advance through the web site [http://www.axpona.com/orderticket.asp] are granted access to the Marketplace and Art Show at 10:30 that morning. Seminars begin at the same time, and only advance ticket holders will be given access.

Last year, excitement was brewing for this event, having almost sold out all booths to exhibitors, leaving only one remaining floor open for reservations on a first come, first serve basis. Now, even closer to being full, as of the first week of February, only 2 spots in one room on the 7th floor have openings.

Exhibitors, click here for the floor plan and to reserve a spot.

AXPONA is filling the gap from the absence of major electronics shows in Chicago's past, starting with the Chicago Music Show, then the Consumer Electronics Show. It has been almost 20 years since such an event and AXPONA is happy to fill that demand.

On display at the expo will be advanced equipment, ranging from high quality playback systems to high definition 3D video to computer audio. Also featured will be the latest storage devices (including music servers) and the latest in software.

*Schedule of Seminars*

Below is a list of some of the scheduled seminars for this year's audio expo. Find updates here.

Friday 8th, Saturday 9th - 2:30 p.m. to 4:00 p.m.
What Attracted Us and How To Attract A Younger Audience For The Future
John Atkinson, Jason Serinus, Robery Harley, Jonathan Valin and Ed Momkas

--

Saturday 9th - 1:00 p.m. to 2:15 p.m.
The Future of High End Music: A Smorgasbord of Audio Delights!
Mark Waldrep, Ph.D.

--

Sunday 10th - 1:00 p.m. to 2:30 p.m.
Personalized Music Delivery: Having It Your Way Is More Possible Than Ever!
Mark Waldrep, Ph.D.

--

Saturday 9th, Sunday 10th - 10:30 a.m. to 11:30 a.m.
Back to the Future: Rediscovering the Reel
Myles B. Astor, Moderator
Dan Schmalle, Charles King, Greg Beron, Ki Choi, Ralph Karsten

--

Friday 8th - 10:30 a.m. to 11:30 a.m.
Sunday 10th - 11:45 a.m. to 12:45 p.m.
Reproductive Private Parts (of a phono cartridge)
Peter Lederman, Chieg Engineer/Soundsmith

--

Friday 8th - 11:45 a.m. to 12:45 p.m.
Download Studio Master - A Promise Fullfilled
Chaired by Michal Jurewicz - Founder & Chief Designer, Mytek Digital NYC

--

Friday 8th - 1:00 p.m. to 2:00 p.m.
Sunday 10th - 2:45 p.m. to 4:45 p.m.
Vinyl Ripping Session
Rob Robinson of Channel D

--

It is the intent of AXPONA to continue yearly expos in Chicago for at least the next ten years, bringing back the latest technological advances to "the city that spawned the industry in the beginning."








The event is to take place from March 8th until March 10th, with exhibit rooms opening to the public at 1:00 p.m. on Friday (the 8th). Trade and press will be granted access three hours prior. The venue where AXPONA 2013 will be held is the DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel Chicago O'Hare Airport - Rosemont, IL.

*Public Show Times for AXPONA 2013:*
Friday, March 8th - 1:00 p.m. to 8:00 p.m.
Saturday, March 9th - 10:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m.
Sunday, March 10th - 10:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

*Event Ticket Pricing:*
In advance - $15 for 1-day pass, $25 for 2-day pass, $35 for 3-day pass
At door - $20 per day

Phone: 1-877-246-3892
Directions: Click here for interactive map

Exhibitors and press will be provided with a great reception, with a very special musical guest, The Deep Blue Organ Trio, on the Thursday prior.

AXPONA 2011 HD Video Highlights on Vimeo​


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Really looking forward to this event - I promise to take LOADS of pictures!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

If you're lucky enough to be able to attend be sure to check out room 938 where Seaton Sound will be presenting some of their excellent products:

http://www.seaton-sound-forum.com/post/AXPONA-2013-ChicagoOHare-Seaton-Sound-in-room-938-6205091


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I was lucky enough to meet Mark last year - great guy. And, I am DEFINITELY planning to stop in, check out his stuff, and snap a few photos!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Great! I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I am not too far from there well maybe I am but I have friends that live in Chicago land still and this may be a really great time to plan some proper visiting. It has been a while since I was in Rosemont and I have fond memories as my office was very near to this hotel. Old home week visit indeed

Thanks for the notice.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

For anyone planning on attending, I would enjoy meeting some fellow shacksters. Shoot me a PM with an email or number for texting and we can try to meet up there.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

You guys have a great time!! Wish I could make it


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks like I will be there with a very good friend of some 35 years or so. We will be the ones with the big smiles and bigger eyes.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

See the official show report by ALMFamily

Axpona 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS


----------

